# Advanced training for TACP airmen.



## Andreas S (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi all,

I was recently watching one of Gorilla survivals videos where he and another former TACP where holding a Q&A. Long story short, in one part of the video they were talking about TACP airmen's opportunity to attend Advanced training schools ( Airborne, Air assault, Ranger etc.) From what I understood they said that Airmen in the guard are more likely to attend such schools due to funding and other factors that play a role in slot availability. Does anyone know if this is indeed how things go? I have done some research on the topic but havent came up with a concret answer. To me that seems kind of peculiar, one would think that Active duty units would have a wider budget and would be more prone to send airmen to advanced schools then guard units due to their operational status. But hey, what do I know? Im curently typing this in a High school art class. Send help.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 13, 2018)

Andreas S said:


> But hey, what do I know?



Nothing.

Locked unless a qualified staff member wants to open and comment.


----------

